# Looking to adopt in Florida



## Zezak

Hello, I've looking for the past 7 months or so to adopt a British Short hair cat for my little sister, there isn't a day where it goes by and she doesn't talk about it. Anyone that lives in Florida know of any shelters?


----------



## gizmothecat

I would also do a search for that breeds rescue group. I'm not sure how common they are...but it would be another resource


----------



## NebraskaCat

You can use petfinder and type in your specific zip code in the search to find shelters nearest to you. You can also type in specific breeds, but be warned that at shelters, they will often list the breed name but it will only be because the cat has a resemblance to the breed, not necessarily the breed itself. But if you ask yourself (or your sister) why you really want a BSH, maybe it is just the physical appearance or maybe it's the behavior. Appearances and behaviors can be "shopped for" at shelters.

I tried the search I just recommended to you (I used statewide Florida since I didn't know your zip code) and had the following results returned. In my opinion, most of these don't really look like BSH, but it shows how the system works.

Pet Search Results: Adoptable British Shorthair Cat Pets in Orlando, FL: Petfinder


----------



## howsefrau32

Not sure where in FLorida you are, I am in central florida. I know your sister has her heart set on a specific breed, but maybe she can start going to shelters and just see what is out there. I know an organization called spay n save, in Longwood, Florida, they just found a little gray kitten, about 4 weeks old on the side of the road, terrified, starving. She is fine now, sleeping on a desk now in their office. You can look them up on facebook and see the kitten, she is adorable. There are so many cases out there like that one, maybe she would reconsider a specific breed if she just went into a shelter to take a look around? Just a thought.


----------



## marie73

Your intro post says you're looking for a Scottish Fold. Have you changed your mind?


----------

